# Best Military Watch



## Griff

What is, or could be the best military watch, and why?

From a certain other thread, I would suggest a Seiko BM would be a bad choice.........too big, too heavy.......too clumsy.

I can see why a black polycarbonate case would be good, and therefore why a Traser would be a good choice.

I'm sure price would be a factor also, so the SMP would probably be ruled out.

I think a non battery watch would be my choice, and I would lean towards a titanium Citizen Eco Drive chrono.

I'm sure they do one.............dont they!!???























Without chrono I'd pick a O & W M5 or the PRS17 A


----------



## PhilM

Marathon SAR, they seem to be pretty solid watches









What about the good old G10


----------



## mat

Unfortunatly I'd pick a G-Shock, especially after reading about Nuno Gomes. Personally, I can't see the benefit of solar or kinetic over a 10 year battery.









If I was choosing a mechanical, it might well be a Vostok Amphibia with their tough acrylic crystals, 200m water resistance and price.









cheers,

mat


----------



## Stan

Interesting question but do we approach it from the point of view of the MoD or a serving member of the forces for personal requirement?

The two may be rather different.

Many of the young people I know serving at the moment choose a G-Shock of some kind but the MoD will procure what it feels is the right tool to issue for a particular type of job.

Why did the MoD need a watch like the G10 WWEGS? They are not waterproof to a great degree are they? They are waterproof enough for personnel whoâ€™s other equipment meets the needs of â€œgeneral operationsâ€ though. How waterproof were the watches that soldiers took to battle in WW1?

The MoD needed a watch like the G10 to be rugged (they are if properly maintained), reliable and accurate (good quality quartz movement). To be easy to use, hacking seconds and knowing the MoD, good value for the tax payer.

I doubt there would be one watch suitable for every job that the forces will find themselves called in to do.

Just my opinion.


----------



## raketakat

Something from the Lorus "lumibrite dial" range for me







, or a Casio.

I don't trust the government to do much right. I certainly wouldn't let them choose my watch for me







.

The G10 is out of date and unfit for purpose IMO.


----------



## James

Kind of wide open you leaving it. Myself I honestly prefer the 67-69 Benrus.

As far as new, Marathon SAR auto with tritium tubes built to last but the tubes do have a half live I believe about 12-15 years


----------



## raketakat

Stan said:


> How waterproof were the watches that soldiers took to battle in WW1?


Surely only the officers could afford them then  .


----------



## ESL

raketakat said:


> Something from the Lorus "lumibrite dial" range for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or a Casio.
> 
> I don't trust the government to do much right. I certainly wouldn't let them choose my watch for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The G10 is out of date and unfit for purpose IMO.


What purpose whould that be, John?










A tough piece of kit, that can be relied upon to tell the time under just about any conditions? Look as though it fits the bill to me.


----------



## Stan

raketakat said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How waterproof were the watches that soldiers took to battle in WW1?
> 
> 
> 
> Surely only the officers could afford them then  .
Click to expand...

The trench wristlets probably but most watches then would certainly have been of the pocket variety. There were many "good value" pocket watches made in the UK and USA in those days and I suspect a lot of soldiers had a watch in the trenches (for as long as they lasted).









Just found this specification for WW1 German pattern U-4 trousers, note the watch pocket.

"U-4. Trousers (Tuchose)

A. Cloth Trousers (Foot Troops):

Made of field grey, grey green (JÃ¤ger, JÃ¤ger zu Pferde, Stabsordonnanzen, and MG Battalions only), or stone grey wool or wool blend material.

May or may not have piping. If piped, they must be piped along the outside seam in the color appropriate to the unit portrayed. Piping diameter will not exceed 4mm.

Must have 2 slanted front pocket slits with internal pocket pouches.

Must have an internal watch pocket.

Will be cut high waisted and have an adjusting belt with buckle across the rear lower waist-line (side seam to side seam).

If permitted by unit standards, corduroy trousers (called Manchesterhosen) matching the same criteria may be worn. They may be grey, field grey, brown, or black and made of medium or fine wale corduroy."

Perhaps British issued trousers had a watch pockt also?


----------



## raketakat

ESL said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something from the Lorus "lumibrite dial" range for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , or a Casio.
> 
> I don't trust the government to do much right. I certainly wouldn't let them choose my watch for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The G10 is out of date and unfit for purpose IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> What purpose whould that be, John?
Click to expand...

I've never been in the army George, but I try and use my feeble imagination  .

I would be looking for something that would be clearly legible, at a glance, in darkness.

The G10 may be a stereotypical, classic, military watch but doesn't do it for me.


----------



## James

Yea on the subject of trench watches very collectable just depends your needs out of it and no they were not waterprrof why it's so hard to find one that was in use still about. trench pieces do look stunning and you will always have lookers asking what is that............


----------



## bry1975




----------



## ESL

Funnily enough, I was in for 10 years and saw a fair bit of ****, and the funny bit was that our stores never used to like issuing the watches they had.









However based on my personal experience:

steel bodied - absolute must for durability

fixed bars - ditto (the times I have popped springbars is just not funny)

acryilic crystal - (the times i have bashed watch cyrstals etc. etc)

reliable lume - note - not bright. In modern warfare, the last thing you need is a friggin lighthouse on your wrist - with basic night vision and image intensifier gear these days, you will be seen from miles away and find yourself wearing a wooden box before you can say "Hmmm time for a cuppa". And I did say reliable - so for me, that rules out GTLS. They are little glass tubes and are not shock proof - I know, I have had a watch with them in and broke one (and I was not serving either!). Ordinary lume is maintenance free and won't break - show it some sunlight and it works.

strong, fabric strap - yes, I know they get minging, but they are generally less sweaty, you just about can't break 'em and you can always wash em when the wabi level gets outrageous!

clear, utterly unambiguous time display - when you REALLY need to know the time in military "situations", it's generally bloody important! Analogue displays are proven to be more instinctive and most people can just glance at an analogue clock face and almost subliminally know what time it is, or the time difference between now and the last time they looked. Complex or even some non complex digital displays, nearly always require you to conciously "read" the time, before your brain processess the information.

For me, a very good miitary watch (lume apart) might be an Omega Seamaster SM300, black version, in quartz, with an acryilic crystal, fixed bars and a ballistic nylon strap

Failing that - I would have a G10


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve never been in the military but considering how this has survived years of abuse









*Citizen 150m Diver c1970`s, Citizen `8200` Series, 21 Jewels*










I`d suggest a Citizen eg a black dialed version of this...

*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*










Or with a Nato strap this....

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB, Miyota 8200 Series 21 Jewels *










OK I appreciate that the Blue Eagle might appear to be an odd choice but it has tight fit screw in bars, some protection for the crystal and despite it`s looks is practical to wear, athough it`s led a shelterd life I`m certain it could put up with knocks in the field


----------



## Stan

ESL said:


> Funnily enough, I was in for 10 years and saw a fair bit of ****, and the funny bit was that our stores never used to like issuing the watches they had.


Sgt. Titus Aduckass of QM stores I'll bet.


----------



## JoT

Don't know what is "best" ..... but I wouldnt mind a RN Rolex


----------



## raketakat

ESL said:


> reliable lume - note - not bright. In modern warfare, the last thing you need is a friggin lighthouse on your wrist - with basic night vision and image intensifier gear these days, you will be seen from miles away and find yourself wearing a wooden box before you can say "Hmmm time for a cuppa".


I did think of that when I decided on lumibrite, but seems they can see you fart with these devices anyway







. I think the watch would have to stay covered anyway







.


----------



## pg tips

It depends what you mean by a mil watch,

the average grunt digging foxholes ain't got no need for a watch, he gets told when to go where, you soon get shouted at if your late for your guard duty!


----------



## Griff

ESL said:


> ..........................
> 
> reliable lume - note - not bright. In modern warfare, the last thing you need is a friggin lighthouse on your wrist - with basic night vision and image intensifier gear these days, you will be seen from miles away and find yourself wearing a wooden box before you can say "Hmmm time for a cuppa". And I did say reliable - so for me, that rules out GTLS. They are little glass tubes and are not shock proof - I know, I have had a watch with them in and broke one (and I was not serving either!). Ordinary lume is maintenance free and won't break - show it some sunlight and it works.
> 
> ............................


Good point.

I think I would amend my choice to a solar G-shock or an automatic irony Swatch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bry1975 said:


>


Very nice, I`d like to get one some day









Strangely last week I saw this old gentleman in ASDA wearing one , I didn`t want to stare but couldn`t help grabbing a few glances when I could,

a very cool watch


----------



## Griff

I hope his crystal was well polished!!


----------



## Seamaster73

G-SHOCK DW-5600E. Cost to the taxpayer, coppers, and it'll out-survive anything else mentioned in this thread.


----------



## ESL

Nice watch, and civilian type tough. But not for the military I think.


----------



## pg tips

all this worry over lume and lights and alarms, the vast majority of the military aren't gonna be in any positions where being spotted by the enemy is a problem. If the enemy is close enough for your position to be given away by the lume on your watch then you ain't no ordinary GI Joe.

Special forces would almost certainly wear the watch under the shirt or keep it in a pocket imho or put one of these on, although perhaps the sound of unpopping the cover would be too much of a give away


















Military divers need good lume so they can see the thing underwater, if there are enemy snipers waiting for them at 5 fathoms then they're position has probably been leaked!

A family friend was in the SAS in the 50's. He doesn't remember what watch he had but he knows it certainly wasn't issued to him, it was one he bought himself.


----------



## ESL

Well, it was certainly a worry with what we were up to. 

Sometimes you would see a lot of bunds about, but again, when the **** starts to fly and you need to know what time it took off, you havent got the time to be faffing with popper covers on watches, you generally need both hands for the job!

Having said that, a bund is great for stopping your crystal getting naused when doing the routine stuff, I used to have one meself. But think about it: carrying a personal weapon generally needs two hands, certainly needs two hands on ops. Now add wearing gloves whenever necessary. Now try to pop the cover on a bund to tell the time without looking like a twat!


----------



## pg tips

when your in that deep George the flash from the muzzle as you pop off 20 sort of gives you away doesn't it? I don't think the lume on your watch will be a consideration!


----------



## ESL

I never said it was - That's not the point PG - you know that









The cover on a bund is only there for one thing, to stop you getting the watch bonked.







its got naff all to do with the lume.

All I said was it gets in the way. I'm talking simple ease of use in a real world situation with your hands full. In actual fact - as far as I know, the original German Bundeswehr strap specification never ever had the cover, just the backpiece - The snap on cover was never military spec and is a simple marketing afterthought. Although I do stand to be corrected on this. (And probably will be, knowing this place.)


----------



## Stan

George,

I suspect there is a lot of after market "kit" that wouldn't be considered "useful" by the MoD.

As far as the reference to "spangles" in the other, related thread. I'm guessing it means those people consider it to be jewellery.  Or just plain bollocks.









Personaly, I don't give a shinola what soldiers wear on thier wrists as long as I don't have to get wet, cold or shouted at any more. When under "pressure", I suspect a bod's watch is the last thing on his mind. 

Not to mention being bloody shot at.









Most soldier's just want to be at home instead of in the ****. imhe.


----------



## raketakat

bry1975 said:


>


I think you may attract some "friendly fire" and lose that







.


----------



## ESL

I think I'm with you on that, Ian. That is a lurverly Tudor. Especially now that it's had a polish. If I had been issued with one of them, it might just have got "lost".









You lot have got me thinking now - The one that I did "lose" all those years ago was knocking around at chez ESL for yonks as a non runner: Hamilton I think it was - though I guess it's worth "F" all.

It was way back before I got the watch bug, and so I did not give a toss about it. It was either put in the loft years ago with all the other tat you find when moving house, or binned







.

Bet you I can't find the bugger now - though you have prompted me to take a look...


----------



## pg tips

I saw a lovely Hamilton military in a 2nd hand shop a while bck, they wanted Â£250 for it









go and find it, tear thr house apart if you have to!


----------



## ESL

Bl&&dy He!!

I've had a quick rummage this afternoon and not a tweet.









I'll have to have a serious poke around - but to be honest, it's been a few years, I don't hold out much if any hope for finding it.


----------



## Apollo

Hi everyone. I've been lurking around a bit and finally decided to register. Great forum you all have here. Anyway, as to the topic of the best military watch I think it all comes down to the needs of the serviceman/servicewoman. I live in a military town in the States and most of the soldiers I know and have worked with wear whatever suits their fancy as long as it conforms to their unit's standards. The most popular watches I see among them are privately purchased Suunto, Casio G-Shock, and Timex watches (among other brands). I'd have to say that in the last 10 years I've lived and worked among the military, I've only seen 2 actual military-issue watches on the wrists of servicemen and they were both Marathon Navigators. Now, as far as my own personal choice. I do have a soft spot for the CWC G10, but I think the Traser P6500 Navigator fits the bill as one of the best military watches available. It's lightweight, rugged, reliable and tritium vials on the hands and markers are ideal for night use. Also, it's manufactured by mb-microtec, the Swiss firm that manufactured the original Stocker and Yale Navigator watches for the US Armed Forces to actual specifications and it's far superior to the current issue Marathon Navigator.


----------



## greyowl

Hi and welcome Apollo, interesting first post...........

My vote goes to the Marathon SAR Auto(Canadian Navy Divers issue) based on looks but seems to have all the right Mil-specs too,


----------



## raketakat

Apollo said:


> I've only seen 2 actual military-issue watches on the wrists of servicemen and they were both Marathon Navigators.


Welcome to the forum







.

I have long suspected that military people are just the same as the rest of the population in their watch - wearing habits  .


----------



## Apollo

raketakat said:


> Apollo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen 2 actual military-issue watches on the wrists of servicemen and they were both Marathon Navigators.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have long suspected that military people are just the same as the rest of the population in their watch - wearing habits  .
Click to expand...

Indeed. It's rare to find 'issue' watches on the wrists of military personnel (at least it is in the States). They pretty much wear what they purchase.


----------



## Colorodo

Just bought a Traser H3. This watch wears very nice and the lume is great. I like the stainless steel back and carbon fiber bezel. This watch was made without the logo and date and I like that look. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kkbb

This is always an interesting topic. I've done 15 years in the US Air Force and have never been issued a watch. Many years ago when I did maintenence our shop had an analog stopwatch in our standard maintenence kit that was the old school style stopwatch with the white face. I don't think it had a brandname on it, was just standard GI.

Military exchanges usually sell tons of Timex and Casio. I've bought and used many Timex's through the years. Ironmans are particularly popular. Seems like everyone has one at least for doing their timed runs on the PT test. I also don't think Air Force navs and pilots are issued timepieces. I've done quite a bit of work with aircrew through the years, even flew a combat mission in Iraq, and those guys all had different pieces that were obviously their own.

All that said, I would bet half a week's pay Navy SEALs, and possibly the other special op disciplines (Green Berets and USAF Combat Controllers) probably do have issued timepieces. Those guys seem to have an issue item for everything, it would stand to reason they have a watch. I work with a Green Beret, I think I'll ask him next time I run into him if they had a standard issue.


----------



## Ryan Rogen

I have CASIO MASTER GW-9400 .It has many great features and it will be highly useful whilst the care that has gone into designing it means that it is robust and will last. There will be no need for replacing batteries with this watch and you won't need to worry about it ever stopping working thanks to the solar powered battery. As long as this watch is exposed to some solar energy, it will be able to constantly recharge itself.The stainless steel material is strong and hard wearing whilst the multiple displays give you the readings you need to see. You can also be sure of accurate time keeping thanks to the quartz operation and the analog display.


----------



## Steve66

This would be my choice, an Eterna Kontiki Super.
Built like a tank, 200m dive depth and automatic so nevers needs winding or battery change 

This is the 44mm homage limited edition piece but the original 41mm design from the early seventies was adopted by the Israeli Special Forces/Navy Commandos.


----------



## customizedial

I would say WWI pocket watch style hunter watch will be my choice for this topic.


----------



## bibisouri

ESL said:


> Nice watch, and civilian type tough. But not for the military I think.


 And what about that : kisaroboutique(com)


----------

